# 2013 LS trunk dimensions for sub enclosure



## thespr (Feb 21, 2016)

So I just got a single Sundown Audio SA-12 installed and within a few days the cheap prefab I bought as a placeholder already got destroyed (baffle separated and ripped apart in multiple locations).

Really amazes me considering I'm only pumping 650W rms to the sub (300W~ max output with impedance and all of that).

So I have someone going to build me a box for my single 12" sub. 

The two limiting factors of the dimensions are the big metal hangers that are attached to the trunk on the left and right, and toward the back of the trunk on both sides there's a small metal sheet.

So I came up with 30" length (to fit in between those metal sheets), 18" height (to fit under those metal sheets), then 20" depth (since the length/height fall between those metal sheets I can push the depth outward without hitting those metal hangers).

Does this sound about right, does anything have experience with a 2013 LS sub enclosure?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

They are all the same from 2008-2016.5. If you art paying someone to build it, @XtremeRevolution custom makes them to your speakers with good materials for a good price. He also makes the speaker rings for the fronts.


----------



## thespr (Feb 21, 2016)

Blasirl said:


> They are all the same from 2008-2016.5. If you art paying someone to build it, @*XtremeRevolution* custom makes them to your speakers with good materials for a good price. He also makes the speaker rings for the fronts.


Ah I was going to have this local guy build it, quoting me $130 for a .75" Birch box, flush double baffle, he has a lot of very good quality boxes he's built. However for the speakers I may go to that guy you tagged, I know nothing about speaker installs so I think those rings would be very helpful.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Before you pull the trigger, read these:

[h=1]XtremeRevolution & Co. Mobile Audio Parts[/h]
[h=1]The SQ Car Audio Thread V2[/h]
[h=1]MDF Speaker Baffle Group Buy[/h]


----------

